# Last Chance



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

$1,500.00 6 day, 4 night, all inclusive, guided youth turkey hunt for just $25?!

This is your last chance to get your entries in for the UWC's 3rd annual hunt. (Winners chosen on Monday)

Even if your young hunter doesn't win, you'll still be invited up for the turkey hunting seminar--provided by our very own Tex-O-Bob--on April 27th (a very nice meal included too)!

Don't have a youth hunter? No problem, your $25 donation gets you in for the seminar, and believe me, it's worth every penny!

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/events/249-2/


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I'll be darned...... was contacted tonight and it looks like my son had his name drawn!!! believe me when I say he cant be as excited as I am for him......... Here Turkey, Turkey, Turkey. :shock:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

WOOT! Congrats Guner... I've been praying for that same email, and I'm not giving up until this time tomorrow night.

Regardless, I'll be there, and so will my son. We're both WAY excited to help out with it... just too much fun to miss out on.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well it's going to be a first for us both, I had drawn out a few years ago, but the less said about that the better !!
Anyway I had kept it a secret that I had entered him, because I didnt want to get his hopes up. So I sprang it on him at 9:00 tonight ! Got to wake him up and have him shouting and cheering !

Good luck to you guys to !!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats Guner and to your son. I will be seeing you guys up there.


----------

